# problems with close parent pop-ins



## CalendulaBaby

I've got a few problems with the pop-in reusable nappies...
First of all, I started using them when my baby was about 4 or 5 weeks, and ever since he has had nappy rash. I change him regularly and let him have nappy free time, so I was wondering if nappy rash is common with babies wearing reusable nappies.
Also when I take them off, he has red marks around his legs as if they are digging in, I've tried putting them on the next size setting (which doesn't make much difference), and I get the feeling they wont fit up until 35lbs like they claim to - can someone tell me I'm wrong please lol? At £240, i'm really hoping I haven't wasted my money :(
The last thing is, when I wash them (at 60degrees as recommended) the threads in the soakers and boosters seem to be coming out, has this happened to anyone else? Any advice would be much appreciated!
Thanks for reading :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Ok which ones do you have? If you have the bamboo ones, you will probably need to use a fleece liner to keep LO dry. Bamboo will keep moisture next to the skin which can be irritating. You'd just need any fleece cut to the right size. You can buy them all over the internet or just cut up an old fleece blanket. If you have the dream dri ones, you won't need a fleece liner but do make sure you're changing him often enough. How often do you change him and is his bottom damp/wet when you do? Nappy rash is less common with cloth nappies but some babies are just very sensitive. You could try changing your detergent (or making sure you're using the absolute minimum amount you can and rinsing it extra thoroughly afterwards) - sometimes a baby can be sensitive to a particular detergent but it will only show in the nappy area because that area stays damp and is more sensitive than other skin.

With the red marks, do you mean you've tried on the next rise setting? Have you tried not fastening the velcro as tight? I've always found that you don't need cloth nappies to be quite as tight round the waist as disposables have to be - something to experiment with! 

I'm sorry to tell you but pop-ins are quite well known for not always lasting till 35lbs. We only used ours for night times (so with the night booster) and we had to stop using them at about 10 months (probably 20lbs) because they were getting too small. During the day though I'm sure they'd still be fine now, without the night booster, but we can't use them for nights. If you do find LO grows out of them, you could always sell them on and buy something else with the money you get back so don't despair just yet! Also bear in mind that babies keep on getting fatter until a certain point when they suddenly stop and just seem to get longer, even getting skinnier again, so he won't keep growing at the same rate he is now :)

Which threads are coming out? Is it the stitching or just some loose thread in the fabric? The stitching shouldn't be coming undone but you may get some fluff.

I don't wash at 60 degrees often btw. I think most people wash at 30 or 40 with the occasional 60 degree wash. It's just cheaper and still seems to do the trick!


----------



## flubdub

sorry, are pop-in nappies the same as pocket nappies? :blush:


----------



## CalendulaBaby

Hi, thanks for your reply :)
I have the regular bamboo ones, I never knew I was supposed to use a fleece liner with them, I did a lot of research on them before I bought them aswell. But I shall get right on purchasing some fleece, thanks! Would an extra liner make the nappy too bulky, should I take the the little pop in booster out first, or would I need both?

How much detergent do you use? I've read about using the minimum amount, I probably use about 2 tablespoons...is that too much/little? 

I do have the velcro quite loose, I just thought the next rise setting might have made a difference :S It just seems as though the nappies rub a lot on his legs.
*off to buy some fleece*
:)
x


----------



## Rachel_C

flubdub said:


> sorry, are pop-in nappies the same as pocket nappies? :blush:

Pop-ins (made by Close Parent) are a brand of nappy. They're an AI2/SIO type nappy.



CalendulaBaby said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply :)
> I have the regular bamboo ones, I never knew I was supposed to use a fleece liner with them, I did a lot of research on them before I bought them aswell. But I shall get right on purchasing some fleece, thanks! Would an extra liner make the nappy too bulky, should I take the the little pop in booster out first, or would I need both?
> 
> How much detergent do you use? I've read about using the minimum amount, I probably use about 2 tablespoons...is that too much/little?
> 
> I do have the velcro quite loose, I just thought the next rise setting might have made a difference :S It just seems as though the nappies rub a lot on his legs.
> *off to buy some fleece*
> :)
> x

Some babies don't mind having bamboo next to their skin but it doesn't keep them dry so fleece should hopefully work for you. I certainly find that if I don't have a stay dry layer, my LO gets red after a few nappies and I guess it would eventually turn into rash. Liners are thin and not absorbent so don't take out any inserts, just lay the fleece over the top of the inserts. I'd make them big enough to cover the whole of the bamboo bit that might touch LO. Just make sure that no fleece pokes out of the nappy when you put it on (you can just poke it back in if it does) - if it sticks out, it may cause a bit of wicking. 

I tend to use about 1 tablespoon of detergent. We have very hard water so I would need more except that I use water softner. Generally, I think people use 1/4 to 1/3 the recommended amount on the bottle/box for their water type. I'd just use the minimum you can get away with. Also, I do a rinse first to make sure the nappies are nice and wet, then do the wash, then do an extra rinse at the end to make sure there's no detergent left. If any bubbles come out in the water on the final rinse, I do another rinse. 

Where the nappies are rubbing, does it actually look sore or is it just a bit red? Some slight red marks aren't a problem, like the kind you sometimes get from socks that don't hurt, but if it looks sore I'd try messing with the rise setting and the waist fastening. It sometimes takes a while to get it sussed!


----------



## tiggercats

I use pop ins at night with the night booster and use little lambs fleece liners (cheap and gorgeously fluffy). My LO is about 19-20lb now (at 15 months) and still fits on medium rise, but i might have to go up a rise soon. 

How long have you been using them? Have you done a strip wash recently?


----------

